# What food brings out the best color in your fish



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

I have 6 mature rbp's. what is the best to feed them to bring out there nice red bellies.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

pretty much anything high in protein...beefheart (basically any type of heart), krill, liver...

got any pics?!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Smelt and prawns were the time my Ps had the best colorings


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

What are prawns?


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

like popcorn shrimp


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

i went to the store and picked up some salad shrimp it seems to bring out the red on there bellys a little more. No pics, waiting to buy a digital camera soon.


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

Try earthworms from the baitshop!


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

Liver cut into wee wee bits, brings out the colour like nobodys business - i can tell you!!!!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Beefheart,liver and high protien food only bulk up the fish. Smelt, silverside,shrimp natural colored food brings out and enhances color.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

My all time favorite...Shrimp...







!


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

what kind of liver should i get. Is that ok if it is pre packged in the frozen section of the grocrey store.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

krill..is the best..imo


----------

